# My CASE MOD --- Reviewed SEE it yourself!!



## Tech&ME (Mar 16, 2006)

I understand that this may not be the correct section to post here, but I could not find any separate section for Case Modding and the Index page of this forum say's all case modding here (Hardware Troubleshooting)

Hence, posted it here.

This is a long post with images and sort of tutorial also.

*Case Modding*

*Before Modding*

*img389.imageshack.us/img389/4089/image1042ym.th.jpg
*img206.imageshack.us/img206/9381/image1057ko.th.jpg

*After Modding*
*img206.imageshack.us/img206/5030/image1422qb.jpg
*img143.imageshack.us/img143/2301/image1346td.jpg



Knowledge you need (pre-requisite)
 You must know how to dismantle the components from the case and place them in the proper anti-static bags.

 You must also know how to open and dismantle the cabinet entirely , that is you must know which screws to open and remove parts step by step this is very important because you must also re-assemble it as it is in the reverse order. So, remember what you are doing.

Ok letâ€™s start now.

To start with we will plan what we need to do with the cabinet first.

Check-list
1.	Paint the side and upper panel with black color.
2.	Paint the front with silver color.
3.	Paint the inside of the cabinet with silver color.
4.	Paint the SMPS cover with silver color.
5.	Cut out a design in the left cover panel of the cabinet.
6.	Fix a glass to cover the area which we had already cut from the panel.
7.	Fix a lighting system to light up the cabinet.

Once this was decided I went forward and dismantled the components and placed them in the anti-static bags.(need i tell you what is that ?)

Then I opened the cabinet and removed the cabinet parts slowly. Once this was done I decided to work on the side panel first and hence made a design on the left side panel with the help of a pencil. This done, I took the side panel to a car garage and asked the person working there to cut the shape I had drawn on it exactly. He used his traditional method to cut it out. (sorry, we do not have any laser cutting tools in practice here as of now!)

*img115.imageshack.us/img115/20/image1220lc.jpg

*img151.imageshack.us/img151/9499/image1250vp.jpg
This is the glass which will be fixed to the cabinet side panel.

After the glass is fitted onto the side panel, its looks like this:
*img478.imageshack.us/img478/1038/image1269ys.jpg

Now my mean machine was ready for a overhaul drive, yes!  So, I went to a paint shop to pick up some nice color for my cabinet, I purchased Black and Silver color duco paints with one litre of thinner. (available with most hardware stores).

I again took all the parts which required a paint on them to the car garage and asked the person to help me paint them. He allowed me to use his painting machine. I sat to work.
*img479.imageshack.us/img479/5408/image1161kq.jpg
*img211.imageshack.us/img211/9541/image1142vb.jpg
Once this was done , I put them to dry in the sun. 
And in the meanwhile I went shopping again. I bought a nice looking glass for the panel and some LEDs to light up the cabinet.

*img224.imageshack.us/img224/5549/leds1xm.jpg

Back home I re-assembled the cabinet with all the components in it and then I pasted the glass on to the left panel from inside. I fixed some blue LEDs inside the cabinet and my cabinet was ready to explore.

I switched on the computer this is what the cabinet looked like.
*img143.imageshack.us/img143/2301/image1346td.jpg
*img224.imageshack.us/img224/7205/image1356vq.jpg

I hope you liked this mod. 

Any comments, questions , information are welcome

Please kindly let me know your views. If you want I can post similar mods with my keyboard, mouse and monitor later.

Do mail me at: jalandeepak(at)gardencitycollege(dot)edu


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 16, 2006)

I liked the mod and plese post the mods for other peripherals


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 16, 2006)

Gr8 mod dude, PLz post it in reviews or tutrorials. I guess this is not the section to post it


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 17, 2006)

Can u please add mods so that ventilation can be increasaed in the cabinet...what if i ahev to add a fan inside......add MODs for such question....i will be greatfull....atleast soem suggestions/ideas...
looking forward....for them...


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 17, 2006)

U r gr8 man good MOdelling
I think DC shld hired u for his car modelling....
HAhAHAHAHHHAHAH.....


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 17, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> Can u please add mods so that ventilation can be increasaed in the cabinet...what if i ahev to add a fan inside......add MODs for such question....i will be greatfull....atleast soem suggestions/ideas...
> looking forward....for them...



Thank you for your appreciation. I have also added a 80MM fan to this cabinet. I will post the images today. And if you guys also need to know the exact money i spent to mod the cabinet then I will also post the price list.

*And please please guys do encourage me *so that I can post more mod ideas and help you people out here

But it seems to me there are not many in this forum who are interested to mod their cabinets. But let me tell you for sure, even if you can spend 3K to 5K on new cabinets this days. A good looking well vantilated cabinet can be made by using your old ATX cabinets in just spending Rs 500/- maximum.


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 18, 2006)

@ Tech&Me


> Thank you for your appreciation. I have also added a 80MM fan to this cabinet. I will post the images today. And if you guys also need to know the exact money i spent to mod the cabinet then I will also post the price list.



Waiting for ur post(images) and suggestions and also the price list................... :roll:  8)


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 19, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> @ Tech&Me
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your appreciation. I have also added a 80MM fan to this cabinet. I will post the images today. And if you guys also need to know the exact money i spent to mod the cabinet then I will also post the price list.
> ...



sorry mate, could not upload since my network is down i am posting this thread from a cybercafe. I think the network will be up again in the morning (i.e. tommorrow) there is some technical problem with my Airtel GPRS connection here and the speed is too slow to upload anything even I cannot surf the net. I will do it as soon as the network is up i.e. my tomorrow morning.


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 20, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> @ Tech&Me
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your appreciation. I have also added a 80MM fan to this cabinet. I will post the images today. And if you guys also need to know the exact money i spent to mod the cabinet then I will also post the price list.
> ...



Here is the image of adding a 80MM fan to this cabinet.

*img82.imageshack.us/img82/2633/image1518he.th.jpg

U can see the top of this cabinet has some holes in it. This was done using drill machine and a circle was made. The fan is fitted from inside the cabinet and the three screws that you can see are holding it there. All the warm air from the cabinet is pushed out (upwards) direction.

Now let me give you some details shopping list with price.
(Note: Price given here may differ from what it is in your city.)

LEDs: RED/GREEN/WHITE - Rs 18 per dozen

         BLUE     --------------  Rs 26 per dozen

WIRE: 5 mts ---------------- Rs 20

TAPE : Each ---------------- Rs 15

Soldering Wire :............... Rs 5

UnSoldering Wire :........... Rs 5

Glass ..............................Rs 14 (9x10)

Fan .................................Rs 200 (ordinary)

Paints : Duco Black + Silver + Thinner ...... Rs 230


NOTE: Sorry for the quality of images.


----------



## theraven (Mar 20, 2006)

the fans well done ... but the make do "grill" u have made is gonna be difficult to clean
besides ... to increase air flow widen the holes or cut out the portion and add a fan guard ..

not much of a dff ... 
tho aesthetically this will look better i guess ... and also ull be able to keep stuff on ur cabinet without worries


i doubt whether using GLASS is such a good choice
adds considerably to the weight of the cabinet and ofcourse the side panel ..


i would like to see the positioning of ur led's .. and a panel if uve created one ...
commendable painting job tho ....


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 21, 2006)

good job done there....
just a suggesion...
i agree to theraven and believe u could have used plastic instead of glass.....

what about the plastic parts... will the paint not come out after a while....


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 21, 2006)

theraven said:
			
		

> the fans well done ... but the make do "grill" u have made is gonna be difficult to clean
> besides ... to increase air flow widen the holes or cut out the portion and add a fan guard ..
> 
> not much of a dff ...
> ...





			
				Kniwor said:
			
		

> good job done there....
> just a suggesion...
> i agree to theraven and believe u could have used plastic instead of glass.....
> 
> what about the plastic parts... will the paint not come out after a while....



First, thanks for your appreciation.

@theraven 
it is indeed true that the glass has put on some weight to this cabinet but remember that the Reflection of light look very good when glass is used, whereas if we use a plastic we would not get that good a reflection. (You can see in the pictures above how the light is glowing and reflected outside the cabinet.) Also note that a plastic glass would be a PLAIN glass but I have used designed glass to give it a glowing look.

the other thing which I understand is of the weight that the cabinet has indeed gained due to this glass, but on the contrary given the fact that one would possibly not move his cabinet all the time from one place to the other , and also the weight gained is not significantly higher, just *half *kgs.

Yes, when I started working on this project, I first thought of using a suitable plastic for the side panel but later i decided to go in for the glass as i was not in any way going to keep on moving the computer from my room ever now and then. Also it gave me a very good lighting option and weight was not at all that problem.

Next, i appreciate your suggestion on the grill for the exhast fan that i have added to this cabinet. Actually I didn't had any other place in the cabinet to place a additional fan so the top portion was chosen. If you see new cabinets in the market this days which retails for about 4K or even 5K come with a exhast fan on the top of the cabinet.

Anyway, I will try to change the grill fitting.

Regarding your query on the LED positions I will upload the image by tommorrow.



			
				theraven said:
			
		

> *and a panel if uve created one .*



And what panel are you talking about ? I did not get your question.

@Kniwor

that's a very good question. 

*NO* the paints will never come out from anywhere. To insure this you will have to polish the cabinet with car polish. (available with most car asserories shops).

Forum Members please post your queries here. I will try to help as far as possible from my side. Don't waste your money in new cabinets for 3k or 5k get your old cabinet up and running in 2 days.


----------



## theraven (Mar 21, 2006)

basically i just want to know how uve used the led's and how uve placed them 

comin from an engg background i was able to create a small circuit consisting of 6 blue led's in parallel in turn parallel with 6 more white led's and switchable between them ...
so i was wondering if uve done the same

and where are u sourcing the voltage for the leds ? is it from the molex connectore ? in which case u would probably have designed a circuit to step down the voltage and current for ur led

or are u using the voltage from the motherboards POWER LED attatchment ?


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 21, 2006)

theraven said:
			
		

> basically i just want to know how uve used the led's and how uve placed them
> 
> comin from an engg background i was able to create a small circuit consisting of 6 blue led's in parallel in turn parallel with 6 more white led's and switchable between them ...
> so i was wondering if uve done the same
> ...



oh in that case, i would like to say that i have not used any circuit for this purpose. I have used the molex connecter to source the power for the LEDs to glow.

I have used two (2) BLUE Leds for this purpose.

I will post the images tommorrow.

And It will be very helpful if you could post your circuit for the 6 Blue LED's and 6 White LED's which are switchable. Since, I am also from an engineering background. 

You can directly send mail to me at : jalandeepak(at)gardencitycollege(dot)edu


----------



## ashnik (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey theraven, plz post the circuit here too. I am in 2nd year Engg.


----------



## theraven (Mar 22, 2006)

damn i have it on imageshack and another forum .. ill just send u the link via pm ...

anyways ur DIRECTLY sourcing the power from the molex connector ???
DUDE ... the LED's will bust ..
theres no ampere control in direct source .. 
trust me i tried and fried a few LED's myself !! 
and its a b!tch lookin for the damn 3mm blue and white LED's here .. i have to go to town.. 

anyways .. im pm'ing ya'll the direct link .. check ur pm's


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 23, 2006)

theraven said:
			
		

> damn i have it on imageshack and another forum .. ill just send u the link via pm ...
> 
> anyways ur DIRECTLY sourcing the power from the molex connector ???
> DUDE ... the LED's will bust ..
> ...



hey theraven, saw your mod pics on that forum nice work, but you could have posted more pics and also could have edited the pics first in photoshop, they are not so clear.

Anyway, coming back to where I left it. Below is the image you wanted to see.

*img229.imageshack.us/img229/9577/image1549vc.th.jpg

Both the LEDs are BLUE and the power is sourced DIRECTLY from the molex connector and also i have not used any registors for this purpose.

You can clearly see the two LEDs glowing directly.

Your White LEDs blew up because of the incorrect power supply to them.

And ya I also wanted to know where from did you buy the TOOLS KIT and what was the price of it. I am also looking forward to buy one so please tell me.

Besides how much do the complete COMPUTER REPAIR KIT cost. Planning to buy this one also. Can you help me. (Working with old KIT right now!)

*NOTE: *ALL Pictures/ Images were taken from NOKIA 6600 mobile.
ALL Pictures/Images were uploaded to *imageshack.us/img/iss3.png.


----------



## theraven (Mar 23, 2006)

what tool kit ? what computer repair kit ?
i think u lost me ther .. be a lil more clear plz
yeah the images were quite a lot couldnt edit them all besides was busy with the mod

digit took some pictures but i never got all the originals .. and by the end of it i forgot also .

yes my LED's blew up cuz of INCORRECT AMPERES >. not voltage ...
LED's state 1 is 3.3-5V .. which im sure u know .. so it wasnt eh voltage

HENCE im more shocked how ur LED's are working without fusing .....
Each LED has voltage AND ampere rating thats y ...

how long do u keep those LED's on ??
do they get REALLY heated up ?
check n lemme know ... cuz it would be a shame if they blew up after soo much effort

also if u own a multimeter measure the current and voltage flowign between the LED's and lemem know ..

i failed to notice if the 2 are in series or parallel ...
i guess they must be in parallel to get the same voltage ..in which the current could be divided .. hence ur led's are working fine .. yet the calculations dont match .

i hope u dun mind im concerned only so that u dun have to change the LED's time n again .


blue's are pretty bright and uve kept them facing the window hence the lighting looks nice and bright .. and sicne ur glass is designer and UNCLEAR the light is spread evenly .. so in all the effect is pretty good
nice job there ... tho maybe u may want to think of a more permanent solution liek mountin the LED's somewhere ..


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 23, 2006)

theraven said:
			
		

> what tool kit ? what computer repair kit ?
> i think u lost me ther .. be a lil more clear plz
> yeah the images were quite a lot couldnt edit them all besides was busy with the mod
> 
> ...



Hey budy,

I appreciate your concern, but to tell you the truth non of my LED's blew up from day one except 1, and that was my fault.

Theraven, I know you know about the ampere and voltage etc but what you are missing here is the correct current supply to the LEDs.

Blue LEDs consume a little bit more of the energy. Molex cable are designed to carry a predefined amount of current through them. And hence, the LEDs I have are always on as long as my system is on. They never blow up.

If you are interested I will PM you the complete tut on how to make two LEDs work for ever.

And as far as the kit were concerned, I saw in your modding thread in the other forum that you have posted a picture of some kind of a TOOL KIT, and hence, thought you bought it from somewhere and I was wondering if you could tell me the price and where did you get it from. Anyways, forget about the KIT if you don't have any.


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 23, 2006)

@Tech&ME
just saw ur image..... all's fine..
but take care ur led's dont get into the cpu fan sometime...


----------



## theraven (Mar 23, 2006)

ah that .. all the details are there in that thread
scroll down or check the next page i'll be ther e. i think the contact is there too ..
anyways ... i know molex connectors carry predefined amt of curretn
but that was too much for my LED"s
or maybe it was because of the no. of LED's and type of connection that each was gettin more current .. hence fusing them ..
damn my white LED's started fuming .. i remember clearly 

anyways good for u 
and yeah i would appreciate gettin that tut ... wanan check the calculations and the amt of current thru the led's

btw i tihnk that kit was thru matrix systems ...
ads are there in digt sometimes ...
ill have to dig it up ..


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey after looking at ur MOD i am also thinking of doing something with my cabinet  but not now ....sometime in june..... no time till june 

Will mail u that time for suggestions and guidelines


----------



## goobimama (Mar 25, 2006)

Here's mine. I know I've posted it in a separate thread but people might have missed it...

*img114.imageshack.us/img114/7677/excellentplan0fh.jpg


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 25, 2006)

@Tech&ME

good work...  i like the idea... also u manage to do it in very cheap... thats too Inspiring....

may be i too give my box a shot... but i need open space to display it... which i dont have... :roll:

bytheway pls post ur computer table pict... would love to see how it is matching with other components... (if posseble..)


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 25, 2006)

also any increase in your system temp. because of LED's ??


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 25, 2006)

i dont think led's are going to make all that dff if he has proper airflow


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 25, 2006)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Here's mine. I know I've posted it in a separate thread but people might have missed it...



Yeah i indeed had missed it  

Hey i liked what u had done with ur cabinet....please do post in what all u have done with ur cabinet...cost...
Esp i will to know abt the fan u have attached below(it is fan only na  )........


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 25, 2006)

goobimama
good Job Man 
Trully inspired...
I guess. if could also had modified my one..
But its new n its #G-300# frm VIP
There is hardly any place wheere i can modified it
Except for GIving LEDS in front pannel making it look like BAT MAn....
If u guys have any idea abt modifing my cabinet the pls tell me...
see my cabinet here..
*www.kunhar.com/vipcabinets/gaming.html


----------



## goobimama (Mar 26, 2006)

Cabinet Fan: Vantec Spectrum UV LED 120mm (Rs 900)

Internal Lighting: One of those round tubes you get for putting in the cars and stuff. (Rs 200)

Acrylic Sheet: 100

Asked the local metal works guy to cut the whole thing up. That's it.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 27, 2006)

@ goobimama  @ tech&me

Nice work guys, well even im a 2nd yr engg. student, looks like this thread has become a hub of engineers...  

1.) BTW, can u guys tell me how u were powering the Molex connector? was the power drawn from the SMPS or thru an external power supply or the mobo ? please try to psot a screenshot as it wil be really helpful.

2.) Also post the screenshot of the LEDs connected to the molex connector via the power supply (external or internal depending on hw u hv choosed to power them.)

3.) I will prefer jus cutting the side and top panels of my Cabi as they are Silver colored already so jus need help in setting up the LEDs (regarding its position and the max. no. of LEDs that can be applied into my cabi as i hv a 250 W SMPS) and How the Power is drawn by the Molex connector !   I guess these things  shud be fine enough in modding my Cabi.. 

Awating replies.. (with screenshots if possible)..  Happy Modding guys !!

@ ymhathe:    Hey bro, isin't those cabis (cabinets) already modded that u hv shown here: *www.kunhar.com/vipcabinets/gaming.html .....  BTW, wich one of those cabi do u own??  

Cheers n e-peace......


----------



## goobimama (Mar 27, 2006)

Most of these devices need a 12v power (i'm no engineer or electrician). That means, one of the wires need to be connected to the Yellow Wire and the other to any of the Black Wire. This goes for lights, LEDs and other electronics. Fans and other "PC peripherals" come with their own connectors so should be no problem.

Btw, I this is a trial-and-error method which I practiced on my secondary PC...there might just be another way to connect those little devils...

I have also used an external Optical Drive Casing as I can't access it from its original place. 

Next up: Modifying the monitor as well as a Hard Drive...

@ymhathe: How much do those cabinets cost? They do look good...


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 27, 2006)

Don't worry about the LEDs, I will tell you an easy way to do it.

I have posted some images also in this regard in my previous thread above.

However, First I want you to mod your cabinet, cut the side panel as you wish and post the images here with your complete cabinet picture.

Then I will be in a better position to suggest you where to put the LEDs and how much LEDs will be required etc. And accordingly I will tell you where to source the power from.

Just for your info, I have used only TWO LEDs and the power was sourced directly from the Molex Connector of the SMPS.


----------



## darklord (Mar 27, 2006)

Using a 330 ohm resistor with the LEDs willensure your LEDs dont blow up.
This is applicable if you are drawing power from the +12V rail [yellow wire].If you plan to use the +5V Rail lesser capacity resistor can work too.Personally i would suggest using the 5v rail as it powers your HDDs.so adding load to that isnt exactly recommended.
I hope this helps ya.
Anyways,nice mod there.

Good job.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanx for ur replies guys 

@ goobimama 
Well those cabinets tat ymhatre showed, cost b/w Rs.3000-5000/- coz they are specifically designed for gaming purposes and hv a 450 W SMPS with additional slots (as seen by me from the inside) for installing additional fans.

These cabinets were displayed by a shop in the recently concluded DIGIT GAMING EXPO held in Mumbai on the 26th of Dec, 2005 at MMRDA grounds. I personally contacted and asked the price of those cabinets from the dealer himself 


@ tech

Wisely said bro . Yup, it would be a sensible idea to first cut off the side panel and then u can help me out in deciding the positions of the LEDs and their connections as i begin to post the screenies of my cabi here. 


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 28, 2006)

@ ashu888ashu888
I said tht i owe G 300...
I know its already modded but im thinking of adding LEDS in frontpannel....
extremely below where theres a oval shape mesh/grill
Im thinking of adding three green LEDS over there in d shape of smile, so tht it will appear as a full face with a smile and blue eyes..

As u said this post as becom engg hub...
For ur information im also doing same but 1st year.
Recently cleared my sem 1 though i got a low score of 51 %....
So  u have became my seniors.....
PLZ help Me .... Our ideas r of 1st priority...
n one sily question....
How to upload images in the reply.....


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 28, 2006)

goobimama said:
			
		

> @ymhathe: How much do those cabinets cost? They do look good...


i dont know abt others but i purchased VIP G-300 for Rs 2600 bucks
inclusive of 400 Watts power supply...
actually the qouted to me was 3500 in the very 1st shop in lamington
but patience n bargaining power help me to get to 2600 Rs


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 28, 2006)

@ ymhatre

U can uplaod pics using this site: www.pictiger.com/ (its my personal choice) thou many others are available 

First, take a screnshot, then paste the image in paint (wich will be a bitmap image) then using any image  conversion s/ware convert the image inti a jpeg and then upload onto that site (by 1st registering urself for free on those sites) 

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 28, 2006)

@ashu888ashu888
THnx Alot...
pls suggest for the idea of green LED to G300


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 29, 2006)

ymhatre said:
			
		

> @ashu888ashu888
> THnx Alot...
> pls suggest for the idea of green LED to G300



Hey where do you want to put the LEDs ?

Post the Cabinet image here and mark the area with RED Circle.

Besides, I have seen the G300 cabinet, it blue in the front and you are looking to put Green LEDs.

Also I think the cabinet G300 is an shutter type cabi, which means the front panel has a door that opens up...... am I right ? If so, i don't think you can put LEDs it that case.

Anyway, Please try to post the image.

*HOW TO POST IMAGES HERE*

1. First take an image of your cabinet in various position (front panel) and with Digital Camera of Camera Mobile Phone.

2. Transfer the image to your computer.

3. Log on to www.imageshack.us and upload your image, once uploaded you will get the url of the image, cut and paste the image url here.

4. you are done.


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 29, 2006)

I will put the LEDS here....
*images4.pictiger.com/thumbs/ec/967c51f0e0c32b1e4ffb732f7115b7ec.th.jpg
only the above part opens...
Below part is fixed having Mesh/grill which is accessible from inside the cabinet
The three green spot shown will be the LEDs
Thus it will appear like face having two blue eyes
and a mouth
So howz the idea....
plz reply...


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 31, 2006)

@ymhatre

See your PM please.


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 31, 2006)

@ TECH&ME 
Thnx
YEs i need ur help in seting up tht 4 LEDs
I dono how to build tht circuit...
as i said im still in 1st year....
PLease help me in tht...


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 13, 2006)

WHAT r options to for having transparent case...means other than glass.......what si the cost???


----------



## aryayush (Jun 17, 2006)

Tech&ME, where can I buy LEDs?


----------



## samrulez (Jun 17, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Tech&ME, where can I buy LEDs?



U will get LEDs at any electrical shop...They cost Rs 2 for each...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 17, 2006)

This is interesting.. i dont know how i missed this thread...

i am also interested in case modding will upload somephotos soon
The LEDS can be bought from the local radio shacks.. ask any electronics store/repair man. he will tell u where these parts can be obtained.

use this circuit to design LED circuits(ignore the where to buy and look at the math for calculation resistance values)
*unclean.org/howto/led_circuit.html   
>>hopefully u will use the right resistor and not burn ur LEDs(lol, it is stupid to burn a LED)
>>someone above was worried about the heating caused by LEDs.. another LOL dont worry abt that it is negligible(dude it is not a bulb)

if u want any other simple electronic circuit designs like simple Power supplies etc post here and i will try to design/find one

EDIT: guys go see www.electronicsforu.com (The EFY mag website) there are tons of circuits there u can use and if u want help in making/soldering them then i can help

also see the LED circuitsection of this site
*ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/Bill_Bowden/


----------



## indian_samosa (Jun 18, 2006)

hi,
Beautiful thread.Really awesome.
Tech&Me ......truly awesome modding.

Can we connect leds in parallel to the wire which carries the hdd activity supply?So that the leds will blink also in groups as harddisk is accessed.
Also,what about connecting them to the power led cable ??(green one)


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 18, 2006)

I guess tech and me has left this forum so no replies........


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 18, 2006)

hey u can absolutely connect two or three LEDs in parallel. they use little power so it in nothing near over load ot stuff... or u can use a simple circuit that would connect to the +ve of the LED u want to expand and light up as many leds u want to, keeping the original circuit safe...


----------

